# First Aquascape, 10 Gal



## rocks (Jan 23, 2013)

Hi all, this is my first real aquascape and was hoping to get some suggestions as I work my way through it. I've got another 2 tanks with some plants in them, but nothing really scaped. At any rate, here is what I am starting with.

Equipment & Hardscape:

10 gal tank
canopy with 2x13W 6500K daylight CFL spirals (may try to fit 2x23W)
aquaclear 30 filter
heater 50W fixed temp 25 (+/-1) *C
DIY CO2 setup (to come)
fluval stratum
various pieces of honeycomb rock

Plants I have available to use right now (thought don't have to use these and can get some others):

small anubias nana
crypt wendtii red
java moss
riccia
3 other stem plants (I don't know what they are to be honest)

Hardscape Pics:




















I'm looking for suggestions on hardscape layout, plant selection, planting tips, etc. Thanks!


----------



## rocks (Jan 23, 2013)

*Plant Pics*

Anubias (may use multiple parts of this since it is kind of big for the hardscape):








Crypt (I have some more of this):








Unidentifed 1:








Unidentified 2:








Unidentified 3:








I will also need some sort of carpeting plant, but haven't found one I like at the fish stores I've been to lately.

What I am thinking is:

Unidentified 2 in back left corner to grow around the tallest rock.
Unidentified 3 in the back right corner
Unidentified 1 in the back center
Riccia growing out of some of the holes in the honeycomb (how to attach??)
Some crypts around the rocks at the top of the hill (more or less center)
Some carpeting plant (to be determined) in foreground on front of hill
leave the canyon/river bottom unplanted

Suggestions? Thanks!


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Welcome to BCA! 
Riccia can be stuffed in and tied down with a bit of thread, don't worry, they'll grow through and out so you won't see the thread.
Unidentified 1 is definately cabomba caroliniana. Hard to tell with the other 2 until they're in the tank.
Cryps are middle ground so around rocks or along a side or in a corner works?


----------



## rocks (Jan 23, 2013)

*Tank Update*

Thanks Reckon. I decided not to go with the riccia after I noticed it was infested with snails . Oh well.

At any rate, I have now planted my tank with the other plants I had (plus some glosso) and am basically ready to let it grow in. I kind of did it over a couple of days and changed it around a little, but its pretty close to what I had intended. It now resembles a bit more of a valley than a river, but I'm pretty happy with how it turned out. Planting was definitely a challenge with regular old tweezers, but then I bought some proper aquascaping tweezers from J&L which made it way easier.

Planting:








Filled with water:








More or less fully planted (after adding glosso):














Now I have to decide what fish to put in it. I'm thinking some pygmy corydoras and maybe a few red cherry or amano shrimp. I really liked the amano shrimp I had a few years ago, but was thinking it would be cool to have a breeding shrimp population in there which makes me lean towards the red cherries. How many pygmy corydoras is reasonable for a 10 gallon tank? I have about 20 in my 46 bowfront, so I could move a few over.


----------



## rocks (Jan 23, 2013)

I also did a bit of research on my unidentified plants and have a few guesses. I'm thinking Rotala Wallichii and maybe Ludwigia Arcuata? Here are some better pics.


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

welcome to BCA! great start so far! don't let the snails discourage you from using a plant cause you'll never avoid them forever! trust me  

always a smart idea planning your scape out before water, and you'll find a carpet plant from a bca member easy enough... post a LF (looking for) thread in the plant classified section. 

keep the updates coming!


----------

